

Why Twitter Parody Accounts Should Stay Anonymous - giantSlayer
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2013/07/why-twitter-parody-accounts-should-stay-anonymous.html

======
eksith
Yes, it's even more important when the lawyers get itchy... as it happened to
the NYTOnIt:

[http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2012/11/20/nytonit_n...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2012/11/20/nytonit_new_york_times_twitter_parody_suspended_nyt_cites_trademark_infringement.html)

Good on TNY to have a better stance on it.

------
corin_
The examples in this article seem to be of people who revealed themselves when
they got bored of running their parody accounts, so I'm not sure anything
would be different if they hadn't outed themselves. They'd still have been
bored, and stopped updating the parodies, the only difference would be that
they didn't fit into this irrelevant headline.

------
mattmaroon
Dan Lyons didn't get less funny after the reveal. He (purposely) toned it down
while Steve Jobs was sick. When Steve was doing better for a bit there FSJ was
as great as ever.

------
deathhand
It saddens me to no end that this is even a topic of discussion.

~~~
KC8ZKF
Need help? In the U.S., call 1-800-273-8255 National Suicide Prevention
Lifeline

